# Friends



## Andrew23 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi

I have moved here 2.5 yrs ago with my girlfriend, I'm 25 and she's 24, we'd love to meet people to chill with.

We live in Voula, Hope to hear from someone.......


----------

